
A Real World 'Star Trek' Replicator Is Now Possible Thanks to New Breakthrough - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ericmack/2018/03/09/carbon-nanotube-membrane-breakthrough-is-real-world-star-trek-replicator-mattershift/#37a3575d520f
======
Fjolsvith
"Using our tech, I think we’ll be able to produce carbon-zero gasoline,
diesel, and jet fuels that are cheaper than fossil fuels."

Goodbye oil fields. And we get to keep our ICE cars and trucks!

